# Need help finding good birth plan template



## KarmaJoy (Jan 25, 2006)

I stumbled on a link months (years?) ago here on the message boards of a birth plan that was a check the box type but very natural friendly for a hospital birth but can't find it for the life of me. Does anyone have a good one? TIA


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I know that this is not going to be exceedingly helpful...but forget the checkbox form. Do your darndest to keep it down to one page. Staff is more likely to actually LOOK at it the shorter and sweeter it is. Forget the stuff that you can simply control yourself, like the lights being low, or wanting to use music, not wanting to wear a hospital gown. Say no thank you to the gown, turn the lights off or down when you get there, and plug in your i-pod or CD player. Make important the things that you don't want to have to dicker about while in labor...like not wanting to have an IV, not wanting to be yelled at as a form of encouragement for pushing, waiting to clamp and cut the cord till the placenta is birthed, whatever is non-negotiable for you...write THAT down.


----------



## Inner_Serenity (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaJoy* 
I stumbled on a link months (years?) ago here on the message boards of a birth plan that was a check the box type but very natural friendly for a hospital birth but can't find it for the life of me. Does anyone have a good one? TIA

the one at Earth Mama Angel Baby is a very good checklist Birth plan...

www.earthmamaangelbaby.com


----------



## mrscullison (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inner_Serenity* 
the one at Earth Mama Angel Baby is a very good checklist Birth plan...

www.earthmamaangelbaby.com

I think this is the specific link...thanks for posting this!

http://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/birth_plan.html


----------

